# November Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open, all the photos are fab!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Votes, look through all the great entries and vote for your favorites!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Votes-

look through the entries, mark all your Favorites, then Vote Now!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Here we go again..lots of wonderful choices! I actually love them all


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

sophieanne said:


> Here we go again..lots of wonderful choices! I actually love them all



I completely agree with you!
Choose all your favorites and vote before the poll closes on *11-30-2019* at *02:45 PM.*


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

So many cute pictures!! I love them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

22 Votes are in so far, look through the entries, make all your selections, then vote now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to choose your favorite photos and vote.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

25 members have cast their vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

28 Members have voted, look through the entries and make all your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Look through the entries, mark ALL your selections, then Vote Now!

Voting Poll closes Saturday, 11/30 at 2:45 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It looks like another close race. Be sure to cast your votes before the poll closes on *11-30-2019 at 02:45 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you Voted?

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you wish. 
Mark ALL you selections, then VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you Voted?
> 
> It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you wish.
> Mark ALL you selections, then VOTE NOW!



Don't forget to vote because of the busy holiday, do it now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to Vote for your favorites in the November Photo Contest. 

The Voting poll closes Saturday, 11/30 @ 2:45 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a couple of days left to cast your vote.
The Voting poll closes Saturday, 11/30 @ 2:45 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll closes Saturday 11/30 @ 2:45 PM EST. 

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

37 Members have voted-

The Voting Poll closes tomorrow, Saturday 11/30 @ 2:45 PM EST. 

Look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> 37 Members have voted-
> 
> The Voting Poll closes tomorrow, Saturday 11/30 @ 2:45 PM EST.
> 
> Look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then Vote Now!



There's just over 24 hours left to cast your vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder, the Voting Poll closes tomorrow-Saturday, 11/30 @ 2:45 PM EST.

Only 37 Members have voted so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The Voting Poll closes tomorrow-Saturday, 11/30 @ 2:45 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

The Voting poll closes tomorrow- Saturday at 2:45 PM EST


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Voting Poll closes TODAY @ 2:45 PM EST.
*
If you haven't voted, look through the entries, mark ALL your selections, then VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hurry and vote before the poll closes at @ 2:45 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to JDandBigAm!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I love this photo - a worthy winner! My favourite so far this year.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations..I love the picture.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Congratulations to  JDandBigAm.*
Thanks to everyone*, all the photos were wonderful.*
*The December contest has begun!
*


----------

